
Ask HN: Deprecating/Sunsetting Features? - kill_with_love
I&#x27;m working on the deprecation and removal of website features used by a sizable number of users (lets say 10% of user base). It&#x27;d be to move users to a newer version of the product.<p>Does anybody have good examples of communication, UI patterns, and approaches to removing features?
======
wyatt777
I helped with completely overhauling a UI once. We let people know via email,
about the exact date. Then just did it. I voted to keep both the old version
and new version out for a while, but was over ruled. Rip the bandaid off
policy! It actually worked out well.10% will react, but at least you let them
know.

